# News of Gordon Bennett deceased ex Captain CNCo



## methc (May 4, 2005)

Hello all,
On the www.swiremariners.com site, in the message book, is a request for info on this gentleman.At the moment it's the last entry on the page. can anyone help?
Thanks.


----------

